# a new forum



## Pikachu (Jul 12, 2008)

hey everybody. can you guys do me a big favor? my friend made a forum and it is fairly new. it needs some new members.
use this link: http://dragondx11.freeforums.org/

thanks


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=812


> *It's just a forum.*
> I really don't care about your forum. At all. If you hadn't noticed, I'm already on at least one. Yours is, in all likelihood, absolutely nothing special, and I have no reason to go there. In fact, I kinda resent that you are trying to direct time away from _this_ forum so some massive group of ten people can accumulate on _yours_ and..  do absolutely nothing they can't already do here.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 12, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> http://dragonflycave.com/forums/showthread.php?t=812


well why did you reply in the first place if you were gonna criticize?


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

Read the Advertising guidelines.


> Also please be aware that you need to be able to take criticism if you want to advertise. All good things come at a cost.


----------



## Flora (Jul 12, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> well why did you reply in the first place if you were gonna criticize?


...Because that's what the section is for?

This section is kinda for "Look at my site/forum, join if you like, tell me if it needs to have anything changed" stuff.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> hey everybody. can you guys do me a big favor? my friend made a forum and it is fairly new. it needs some new members.
> use this link: http://dragondx11.freeforums.org/
> 
> thanks


hey everybody can you guys do me a big favour my friend made a pointless forum which is gonna be dead in three months please join so there are two threads instead of one when it dies


----------



## Ciradis (Jul 12, 2008)

The link doesn't even work. o_o


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 12, 2008)

the link works perfectly and NO it will not die out!


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 12, 2008)

Heh... believe what you want.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i will


----------



## TheAssailant6661 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yawn. It's actually pretty funny, I'm using the axe-murderer style right now. "Where nobody gets mercy, dragon or not." The funny thing is, your friend calls himself dragon... o_O


----------



## S. E. (Jul 12, 2008)

Even Murkrowcaverns died, and at least it had something worth looking at. Don't think that forum is invincible just because your friend made it. They'll get tired of running it, anyways...

TCoD's success is because it actually has a _site_. What does theirs have? Nothing.

And apparently your friend thinks Pokemon is "childish". =/


----------



## Ciradis (Jul 13, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> the link works perfectly and NO it will not die out!


Wrong. lol.
Had to say it. xD


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 13, 2008)

Ciradis said:


> Wrong. lol.
> Had to say it. xD


ciradis, you were on the dragondx11's forum chatbox. how did you get there if the link is broken:freaked::freaked::freaked:


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 13, 2008)

maybe you should use more emoticons :sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop:


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 13, 2008)

pikachu629 said:
			
		

> NO it will not die out!


Dare I say a word?



			
				AuroraKing said:
			
		

> maybe you should use more emoticons :sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop:


:talking::sunglasses::scared:


----------



## Altmer (Jul 13, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> the link works perfectly and NO it will not die out!


sure as shit man i mean sure your site is amazing jesus christ it's got so much _content_


----------



## Deretto (Jul 13, 2008)

You guys need to chill. O.o This is starting to become just a bash fest. You only have to post your criticism once and leave it at that. If the person doesn't want to agree then that's on them. No need to further bash them just because someone doesn't want to believe you. 

Also bashing the use of emoticons is stupid and doesn't do anything for anyone even if the way the emoticons were used were pointless. As long as it's not a spam of them then there's no reason to bitch about them.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree, there's no need to blatantly abuse someone over it. Good luck with the forum!


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 15, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> I agree, there's no need to blatantly abuse someone over it. Good luck with the forum!





Altmer said:


> sure as shit man i mean sure your site is amazing jesus christ it's got so much _content_


thanks, man!


----------



## Ciradis (Jul 15, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> ciradis, you were on the dragondx11's forum chatbox. how did you get there if the link is broken:freaked::freaked::freaked:


It started working like a day later. meh. o_o


----------



## S. E. (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think that's how Altmer meant it... O_o


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 16, 2008)

Just because your friend made it doesn't necessarily mean that it's gonna be a forum of the stars. As Shiny Eevee said, even my own forum, Murkrowcaverns, died, simply because it was not destined for greatness. Your friend's isn't either.


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

To be honest, you should have a website with your forum.  That way, it would have more of a possibility of surviving.  Stand-alone forums (like Murkowcaverns, for instance) usually die, sadly.

Also...Muuuuuuuurky, I wish Teh Caverns didn't die...


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 16, 2008)

Yus, Flora, I know. But I guess it wasn't meant to be...maybe once we get some more cool ideas, we can rebuild it. (and maybe make a website! =D)


----------



## Flora (Jul 16, 2008)

Yessssssss... :D


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 23, 2008)

heheheheheheh


----------



## Eevee (Jul 23, 2008)

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

also


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 23, 2008)

did you really make that


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 23, 2008)

my friend made it


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 23, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> thanks, man!


your extremely well-honed ability to detect sarcasm impresses me.

I also like how there's 6 admin groups (why exactly do you need "Admin With Little Power"? I for one think you need a 7th group, "Admin With No Power", that's basically an admin that can't actually do admin stuff).

But really, the only thing that determines whether or not it'll be really successful is the effort being put into it. I can't tell exactly how much effort your friend's putting into it; it honestly looks too generic to stand out on its own.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 24, 2008)

Eevee said:


> lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> also


will you have my babies


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 27, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> my friend made it


I meant Eevee.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

well the forum is dead anyway. I told him to let it die.


----------



## TheAssailant6661 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, now that it's dead, WELCOME TO THE DRAGONFLY FORUMS!


----------

